# Psychisch welzijn > Vermoeidheid >  Narcolepsie en Kataplexie - Artikels

## Sylvia93

*Inleiding*
Narcolepsie is een slaap- en waakstoornis die wordt gekenmerkt door slaapaanvallen. Deze aanvallen treden overdag op en een patiënt met narcolepsie kan weinig doen om deze tegen te gaan.
*
Oorzaak*
De precieze oorzaak van narcolepsie is onbekend. Waarschijnlijk speelt een combinatie van erfelijke en omgevingsfactoren een rol bij het ontstaan van narcolepsie. Uit wetenschappelijk onderzoek is gebleken dat vrijwel alle mensen met narcolepsie een gebrek hebben aan een bepaalde stof in de hersenen, hypocretine genaamd.
*
Verschijnselen
*
Iemand met narcolepsie heeft last van slaperigheid overdag met kortdurende slaapperiodes.

De slaapaanvallen duren meestal tussen de 10 en 30 minuten. De patiënt valt gewoon in slaap terwijl hij met iets bezig is. De aanvallen treden vooral op na de maaltijden of tijdens, rustige, zittende activiteiten, maar kunnen ook op andere momenten optreden. Meestal voelt men de slaapaanval wel aankomen.

*Overige verschijnselen*

Andere verschijnselen bij narcolepsie zijn:

* Slecht en onrustig slapen 's nachts
* Plotseling optredende kortdurende spierverslapping (kataplexie), waardoor bijvoorbeeld het hoofd voorover zakt, of iemand door de knieën zakt
* Bij het in slaap vallen kan zogenaamde slaapverlamming optreden. Hierbij is iemand nog wel bij bewustzijn, maar kan zich niet meer bewegen
* Hallucinaties, dit zijn waarschijnlijk zeer levendige dromen die direct bij het in slaap vallen optreden en als erg beangstigend kunnen worden ervaren

Daarnaast kunnen bijkomende verschijnselen zoals concentratie- en geheugenstoornissen en wazig zien voorkomen. Ook kan er sprake zijn van "automatisch gedrag", waarbij men dingen doet waarvan de narcolepsie-patiënt zich later niets meer kan herinneren.

*Diagnose*

Het stellen van de diagnose narcolepsie is niet altijd eenvoudig. Op basis van de klachten en het feit dat dergelijke verschijnselen bij meerder familieleden voorkomen kan het vermoeden ontstaan.
Voordat de diagnose narcolepsie kan worden gesteld, moeten eerst andere - vaker voorkomende - slaapstoornissen worden uitgesloten. Voorbeelden hiervan zijn het obstructieve slaapapneusyndroom (dat wordt gekenmerkt door veelvuldig 's nachts wakker worden en snurken), slapeloosheid en depressie.

Bevestiging van de diagnose
De diagnose narcolepsie kan worden bevestigd door middel van aanvullend onderzoek. Vaak begint dit onderzoek met het invullen van een vragenlijst over de klachten en het bijhouden van een dagboek. Daarna kan worden besloten gedurende de dag en 's nachts de hersenactiviteit gemeten met behulp van een elektroencephalogram (EEG). In sommige gevallen kan bloedonderzoek nodig zijn. Dergelijk slaaponderzoek wordt meestal uitgevoerd in een speciale kliniek voor slaapstoornissen.

*Behandeling*

Hoewel de aandoening niet genezen kan worden, zijn er verscheidene medicijnen beschikbaar die de verschijnselen van narcolepsie onder controle kunnen houden en de patiënt in staat stellen zijn persoonlijke, maatschappelijke en beroepsleven zo goed mogelijk te leiden. Medicijnen die hiervoor gebruikt worden zijn amfetaminen of daarvan afgeleide stoffen, en antidepressiva. Voor de eventuele bijkomende verschijnselen kunnen andere geneesmiddelen nodig zijn. De behandeling kan altijd het beste in overleg met een in slaap- en waakstoornissen gespecialiseerde arts worden ingesteld.

Daarnaast is het belangrijk de leef-, eet- en slaapgewoonten zo goed mogelijk af te stemmen op de beperkingen die de narcolepsie met zich meebrengt. Bijvoorbeeld: een aanpassing van werk- of schooltijden en kennis van het effect van bepaalde voedingsmiddelen op het ontstaan van slaperigheid.

Neem ook eens een kijkje op: www.narcolepsie.nl

_Bron: www.medicinfo.nl_

----------


## Sylvia93

*Narcolepsie en Kataplexie*

*Inleiding*
Narcolepsie is een vorm van overmatige slaperigheid. Bij deze chronische neurologische aandoening zijn er overdag aanvallen van een onbedwingbare neiging tot slapen. Deze slaapperiodes kunnen een paar seconden tot een aantal minuten duren. Mensen met narcolepsie zijn doorgaans tussen de 5 en 50 jaar oud. De aandoening gaat meestal gepaard met verschijnselen als korte episoden van spierzwakte of verlamming aan het begin of eind van de slaapaanval. Deze toestand wordt kataplexie genoemd en komt voor bij bijna driekwart van de mensen met narcolepsie.

*Oorzaken*
De exacte oorzaken van narcolepsie zijn niet bekend, maar de aandoening houdt verband met een combinatie van neurologische factoren en factoren die slaapstoornissen veroorzaken. Bij mensen met een bepaalde afwijking in het erfelijke materiaal lijkt de aandoening vaker voor te komen. Er is gesuggereerd dat narcolepsie het gevolg kan zijn van afwijkingen in het gen dat verantwoordelijk is voor de productie van chemische stoffen die in de hersenen zorgen voor opwinding.
*
Verschijnselen*
Aanvallen van narcolepsie worden gekenmerkt door episoden van overdag in slaap vallen. Deze aanvallen treden doorgaans op wanneer de persoon zich verveelt of eentonige activiteiten verricht, zoals autorijden, lezingen bijwonen of deelnemen aan lange gesprekken. Wanneer patiënten wakker worden voelen ze zich verkwikt, ze kunnen levendige dromen hebben gehad. Doorgaans zijn ze alert bij een lichamelijk inspannende taak en worden slaperig wanneer ze gaan zitten. Per dag kunnen er verschillende aanvallen optreden, vooral 's middags. De efficiëntie op het werk wordt door deze periodes van slaap doorgaans negatief beïnvloed.

Daarnaast zijn er drie verschijnselen die kunnen voorkomen bij narcolepsie. Deze verschijnselen kunnen allemaal voorkomen bij dezelfde persoon.

Kataplexie houdt verband met narcolepsie. Bij deze aandoening heeft de betreffende persoon last van aanvallen van spierzwakte en kan hij ineen zakken. Ook trekkingen van de gezichtsspieren en hangende oogleden komen voor. Als de spieren van arm of hand worden aangedaan, kan de persoon dingen die hij vasthoudt laten vallen. Kataplexie volgt doorgaans op een hevige emotie als lachen, woede, schrik en verlegenheid. Hoewel iemand tijdens episoden van kataplexie altijd alert en bij bewustzijn is, kan een dergelijke aanval tijdens het autorijden zeer gevaarlijk zijn.

Levendige waanbeelden (hallucinaties) zijn een ander verschijnsel. Ze treden op bij een derde van de mensen met narcolepsie. Hierbij klagen mensen over 'dromen terwijl ze wakker zijn' aangezien ze zich de gebeurtenissen zeer nauwkeurig kunnen herinneren. Hallucinaties doen zich doorgaans voor aan het begin (hypnagoog) of aan het eind (hypnopomp) van de slaapaanval.

Slaapverlamming is verschillend van de spierzwakte bij kataplexie en komt voor bij ongeveer 10 procent van de personen met narcolepsie. Hoewel de persoon wakker is, kan hij niet bewegen of praten. Dit kan zeer beangstigend zijn. Deze aanvallen, die een minuut of twee duren, kunnen volledig worden opgeheven door de persoon te roepen of hem/haar aan te raken.

*Diagnose*
De patiënten, hun collega's en familieleden beschrijven de aandoening doorgaans zeer nauwkeurig. Wel moet deze worden onderscheiden van vermoeidheid en epilepsie. Kataplexie moet worden onderscheiden van andere aandoeningen met spierzwakte (myasthenia gravis) en andere typen verlamming. Het eventuele verband met emoties kan helpen bij het stellen van de diagnose. De afwezigheid van kataplexie sluit narcolepsie niet uit. Slaaphallucinaties en -verlamming kunnen ook bij andere slaapstoornissen voorkomen. Polysomnografie, waarbij de kwaliteit van de slaap in beeld wordt gebracht, kan zinvol zijn. De elektrische activiteit van de hersenen wordt bepaald door een hersenfilmpje. Tevens wordt onderzoek gedaan van de oog- en kaakspierbewegingen, beenspierbewegingen, ademhalingsinspanning en zuurstofconcentratie in het bloed. De multipele slaaplatentietest is een andere zinvolle test die gerelateerd is aan polysomnografie en die wordt uitgevoerd de dag na de polysomnografie. Hiermee worden de mate van slaperigheid en de kwaliteit van de slaap gemeten.

Erfelijkheidsonderzoek kan nuttig zijn, al heeft dit slechts beperkte waarde omdat 20 procent van de normale populatie mogelijk ook het afwijkende gen heeft maar geen klachten. Het ontbreken van dit gen sluit echter narcolepsie uit.

*Behandeling*
De behandeling van narcolepsie en kataplexie omvat twee aspecten; counseling en medicatie. Counseling is zinvol voor patiënten om hen te wijzen op mogelijke gevolgen zoals ongevallen en om hen te helpen hun efficiëntie te vergroten. Geadviseerd wordt nachtrust goed te plannen en overdag enkele geplande dutjes van twintig tot dertig minuten te doen. Ook ouders, leraren en familieleden van de patiënt krijgen counseling.

Geneesmiddelen bij narcolepsie zijn onder meer middelen die alertheid stimuleren (opwekkende middelen). Het meest gebruikte medicament is modafinil. Bij gebruik van stimulerende middelen wordt met kleine doses begonnen. Deze geneesmiddelen mogen alleen worden gebruikt indien voorgeschreven door een arts omdat bijwerkingen bij langetermijngebruik onder meer slapeloosheid en verslaving kunnen omvatten. Geneesmiddelen voor de behandeling van depressie kunnen helpen bij de behandeling van kataplexie. Een nieuwe ontwikkeling bij de behandeling is natriumoxybaat, zowel bij narcolepsie als kataplexie zinvol.

*Complicaties*
De complicaties van deze aandoeningen zijn afhankelijk van de omstandigheden. Er kan sprake zijn van verminderde efficiëntie bij de dagelijkse bezigheden. Dit kan beroepsmatig, sociaal en emotioneel zeer moeilijk voor iemand zijn. Het kan leiden tot verlies van baan of tot gespannen relaties. Iemand met deze aandoening kan betrokken raken bij ongevallen vanwege het op ongelegen momenten in slaap vallen en spierzwakte.

Hoewel deze aandoening invaliderend en deprimerend kan zijn voor de aangedane persoon, kan de ernst, vooral wat betreft kataplexieaanvallen, worden verminderd door de juiste counseling en medicatie.

_Bron: www.medicinfo.nl_

----------

